# wife wants to be a voyer



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Last night she said she'd like to watch another couple have sex while we have sex in the same room. We've done this in the past as a by product of her bi flings with other women but it's been a long time.
Anyway, I responded to an ad on craigslist and the couple got back with me right away, but... the couple is half brother and sister, not to me or my wife. Each other. Whats that sound like? Is that ok in Michigan?:scratchhead:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Last night she said she'd like to watch another couple have sex while we have sex in the same room. We've done this in the past as a by product of her bi flings with other women but it's been a long time.
> Anyway, I responded to an ad on craigslist and the couple got back with me right away, but... the couple is half brother and sister, not to me or my wife. Each other. Whats that sound like? Is that ok in Michigan?:scratchhead:


hey if both u and ur mrs is cool with it, what's the waiting?


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sure there are couples of non-blood relations who are interested. You might get there and get grosses out. I know i would.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Would suggest starting at the shallow end of the pool using a webcam prior to being in the physical presence of parties unknown.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Whats that sound like? Is that ok in Michigan?


No. . .but it's okay in West Virginia and Alabama and some parts of South Jersey.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Would suggest starting at the shallow end of the pool using a webcam prior to being in the physical presence of parties unknown.


How does this work? I mean I know how a webcam works but how does one discretely and anonymously do this?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Last night she said she'd like to watch another couple have sex while we have sex in the same room. We've done this in the past as a by product of her bi flings with other women but it's been a long time.
> Anyway, I responded to an ad on craigslist and the couple got back with me right away, but... the couple is half brother and sister, not to me or my wife. Each other. Whats that sound like? Is that ok in Michigan?:scratchhead:


Half brother and sister?! Eww!

Now, I totally understand voyeurism. The first time I ever saw a couple having sex was when I was 13. NO is wasn't my parents, thank God.

I was at my friend's birthday party and she had a "scavenger hunt party", that included the beach and the surrounding hillside. Many of the other girls went in teams but I went alone. I climbed the hillside looking for treasure and came face to face with a house that had an entire bank of windows facing the ocean. What I saw inside was a couple having sex on the carpet in the living room. At first I didn't know what was happening as my upbringing hadn't had much sex talk at that point. My first thought was "gross", yet I couldn't pull myself away. I hid there on that hillside watching for what seemed like hours but was probably more like 20 minutes. The couple was beyond gorgeous. Both tan, toned and their bodies were to die for. I saw everything. Their bodies entangled with each other, the looks they gave each other, the touching. He grabbed her long hair, she grabbed his hair. The "after glow".
To date (at age 39), it is the most erotic thing I have ever seen.


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Half brother and sister?! Eww!
> 
> I climbed the hillside looking for treasure and came face to face with a house that had an entire bank of windows facing the ocean. What I saw inside was a couple having sex on the carpet in the living room. At first I didn't know what was happening as my upbringing hadn't had much sex talk at that point. My first thought was "gross", yet I couldn't pull myself away. I hid there on that hillside watching for what seemed like hours but was probably more like 20 minutes. The couple was beyond gorgeous. Both tan, toned and their bodies were to die for. I saw everything. Their bodies entangled with each other, the looks they gave each other, the touching. He grabbed her long hair, she grabbed his hair. The "after glow".
> To date (at age 39), it is the most erotic thing I have ever seen.




I love the way you described that. I felt like i was reading a romance novel.:smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

mrsromance said:


> I love the way you described that. I felt like i was reading a romance novel.:smthumbup:


LOL! It really was amazing to see. I went back to the birthday party not having found a damn thing but I left the birthday party finding my sexuality. That night was the first time I masturbated.


----------

